# Spanish gas bottle



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I here frequently the REPSOL gas bottle mentioned on the site, the bottle I have acquired has GALP wrote on it (at least I think it is an A) are these bottles interchangeable, or easily exchanged.

Charlie


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi
I have never seen a Galp bottle but there are plenty of Galp fuel stations when I am next passing one I will try to check this out. Repsol normally a reddish orange colour Cepsa normally shiny silver colour. If I find you can get them exchanged I will post on here unless someone beats me to it.
Have a look here
http://translate.google.es/translat...?q=galp+butano&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGIC_enES237ES237

Click On the road/ Stations/search butano
it seems they are not widely available but mostly down south like Malaga


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Ken that would be great, my bottle is a cream colour

Charlie


----------

